# PPI PCX-5800



## nutt7 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello! I just picked up this big fella for a great deal to use in my garage tunes/12v tester project. It’s massive. From what I understand the PCX is last of the best from PPI? Anybody know what year or year range they made this amp? Thanks!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I bought mine in 2002 or 2003. This was during the DEI era. I had a PCX-480 and two PCX-2200s. I actually still have the PCX-480 and should probably sell it. I think one of the channels is bad.

I think these were assembled in Korea, not USA. PC series (predecessor to PCX) was made in the USA. But these amps were still legit. They were Class AB amps, including the subwoofer amps (e.g. the PCX-2200 was 800x1 bridged, Class AB).


----------



## nutt7 (Nov 15, 2015)

Anu2g said:


> I bought mine in 2002 or 2003. This was during the DEI era. I had a PCX-480 and two PCX-2200s. I actually still have the PCX-480 and should probably sell it. I think one of the channels is bad.
> 
> I think these were assembled in Korea, not USA. PC series (predecessor to PCX) was made in the USA. But these amps were still legit. They were Class AB amps, including the subwoofer amps (e.g. the PCX-2200 was 800x1 bridged, Class AB).


You know, it does say “designed in the USA” so I believe your right that it was made overseas. I do hear good things about this series...both from people that say theirs is USA made and those that had overseas ones


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I loved my PCX-480 + 2x PCX-2200. I also loved how they looked. I had a matching PPI capacitor, too, and red/silver wires to match the whole setup. I ran that in a 4Runner, and then ran the PCX-480 with 1 PCX-2200 in a 350Z. I only replaced the PCX-480 when something went wrong with it...at that point I replaced it with a JL HD600/4, because my friend is a JL dealer. That was my first foray into Class D amps.


----------

